# Schaudt Electroblock



## luckyshot

We recently had the unfortunate experience of one of our leisure batteries exploding, after clearing up the battery acid in the compartment with bicarbonate of soda (which neutralises the acid) we found that some acid had entered the electroblock and certain electrical components were not working properly. We emailed schaudt the manufacturers within an hour they had e mailed back saying to return it to them and they would repair it, we then e mailed them back and asked how much a new one would cost and they said that they cannot supply new ones to the public they can only supply them to motorhome manufacturers.

The cost of a new one from a manufacturer could be in the region of £600, but if we returned ours to them even replacing everything the maximum would be £250.

We got our electroblock back within 7 days from Germany - In an as new
condition - the total cost £152.56 including delivery.

Outstanding service and extremely helpful company. I just wish everyone in the motorhome industry was as professional and helpful as this company


----------



## teemyob

*Schaudt*

Hello,

Thanks for letting us know about your experience. I have to say, Schaudt has to be the best company I deal with regarding the motorhome. Always able to help with great communications.

Trev


----------



## Jezport

Our mains light has gone out on our electrobloc, so we cant charge on hook up.

I have emailed Schaudt and will see what they can do


----------



## jncrowe

*electrobloc*

what is an electrobloc ?
thanks
cath


----------



## Jezport

*Re: electrobloc*



jncrowe said:


> what is an electrobloc ?
> thanks
> cath


It is a brand name used by the manufacturer Schaudt, its the unit which is the central electric box that both distributes the 12Volt from the battery and charges both the batteries.


----------



## Bobfiggis

I fully endorse the positive comments on Schaudt.

The m/h manual showed a different Elektroblock (104) from the one actuallly fitted (4-105) so I emailed them to check the difference. They replied immediately and sent a full Operating Instruction Manual with wiring diagram (in English), together with details of the difference ( a 4-105 can handle gel batteries).


----------



## arh

Any idea which m/homes fit the "electrobloc", and where it would usually be located. I've no idea which sort of charger I have in this Laika, I think it's behind the readout panel which I would have to take to pieces to find out. arh.


----------



## Jezport

arh said:


> Any idea which m/homes fit the "electrobloc", and where it would usually be located. I've no idea which sort of charger I have in this Laika, I think it's behind the readout panel which I would have to take to pieces to find out. arh.


The electrobloc is usually fitted in German motorhomes.
The unit is usually in a locker or near the leasure battery and is blue with lots of plugs plugged in and a long row of fuses.


----------



## SaddleTramp

I find it strange that they wouldn't sell you one as I purchased one from them last year, In fact I still have it but no longer have the MH.

It is a Schaudt EBL 226 a

I got it as a spare as I had a spot of bother with mine.


----------



## Jezport

SaddleTramp said:


> I find it strange that they wouldn't sell you one as I purchased one from them last year, In fact I still have it but no longer have the MH.
> 
> It is a Schaudt EBL 226 a
> 
> I got it as a spare as I had a spot of bother with mine.


Sorry you have lost me, please explain


----------



## SaddleTramp

luckyshot said:


> We recently had the unfortunate experience of one of our leisure batteries exploding, after clearing up the battery acid in the compartment with bicarbonate of soda (which neutralises the acid) we found that some acid had entered the electroblock and certain electrical components were not working properly. We emailed schaudt the manufacturers within an hour they had e mailed back saying to return it to them and they would repair it, we then e mailed them back and asked how much a new one would cost and they said that they cannot supply new ones to the public they can only supply them to motorhome manufacturers.
> 
> The cost of a new one from a manufacturer could be in the region of £600, but if we returned ours to them even replacing everything the maximum would be £250.
> 
> We got our electroblock back within 7 days from Germany - In an as new
> condition - the total cost £152.56 including delivery.
> 
> Outstanding service and extremely helpful company. I just wish everyone in the motorhome industry was as professional and helpful as this company


The OP said that Schaudt would not sell them one as they didn't sell to the public, I am not a dealer of any type yet they sold me one.


----------



## Jezport

SaddleTramp said:


> luckyshot said:
> 
> 
> 
> We recently had the unfortunate experience of one of our leisure batteries exploding, after clearing up the battery acid in the compartment with bicarbonate of soda (which neutralises the acid) we found that some acid had entered the electroblock and certain electrical components were not working properly. We emailed schaudt the manufacturers within an hour they had e mailed back saying to return it to them and they would repair it, we then e mailed them back and asked how much a new one would cost and they said that they cannot supply new ones to the public they can only supply them to motorhome manufacturers.
> 
> The cost of a new one from a manufacturer could be in the region of £600, but if we returned ours to them even replacing everything the maximum would be £250.
> 
> We got our electroblock back within 7 days from Germany - In an as new
> condition - the total cost £152.56 including delivery.
> 
> Outstanding service and extremely helpful company. I just wish everyone in the motorhome industry was as professional and helpful as this company
> 
> 
> 
> The OP said that Schaudt would not sell them one as they didn't sell to the public, I am not a dealer of any type yet they sold me one.
Click to expand...

Oh I see. Cheers


----------



## Jezport

How much are people paying to send the EBL back via a courier, who are they using and are you insuring it?


----------



## Jezport

Got my EBL back fron Schaudt. I also bought an OVP-01 frm them and paid £190 for the pleasure :roll:


----------



## rocky58

just had a problem with my truma c6002 eh going on to red light straight away on gas.Traced fault to low voltage 5vdc into pcb when truma switched on.Should be about 13v traced backed to schaudt unit EBL99 loosing voltage on heater output.
Got a new replacement from pullingers in essex £280+VAT + PP
works fine now
Great service from pullingers got it in 2days had a spare on shelf
My son is a bit of expert on electronics so he will have a look at repairing it and then I will have a spare.


----------



## Jezport

rocky58 said:


> just had a problem with my truma c6002 eh going on to red light straight away on gas.Traced fault to low voltage 5vdc into pcb when truma switched on.Should be about 13v traced backed to schaudt unit EBL99 loosing voltage on heater output.
> Got a new replacement from pullingers in essex £280+VAT + PP
> works fine now
> Great service from pullingers got it in 2days had a spare on shelf
> My son is a bit of expert on electronics so he will have a look at repairing it and then I will have a spare.


You should have contacted Schaudt. 150 Euros maximum for charger 80 euros maximum for the other panel if required.


----------



## enjohn

*Electrobloc*

Hello

I am sorry but I posted a 'New Topic' related to your problem luckyshot, expecting it to appear here. Unfortunately I haven't quite got the hang of post and replies (an age thing I guess!) and it's been posted here:Electrobloc Gone Mad Part 2 which may be useful to others with the same type of charging system and also another endorsement as to the helpfulness of Schaudt.

Nick


----------



## Jezport

*Re: Electrobloc*



enjohn said:


> Hello
> 
> I am sorry but I posted a 'New Topic' related to your problem luckyshot, expecting it to appear here. Unfortunately I haven't quite got the hang of post and replies (an age thing I guess!) and it's been posted here:Electrobloc Gone Mad Part 2 which may be useful to others with the same type of charging system and also another endorsement as to the helpfulness of Schaudt.
> 
> Nick


Schaudt are helpful but lets face it, they are charging for the repair of an Item that should last many years without failing so they should be helpful.


----------



## hairydog

Bobfiggis said:


> I fully endorse the positive comments on Schaudt.
> 
> The m/h manual showed a different Elektroblock (104) from the one actuallly fitted (4-105) so I emailed them to check the difference. They replied immediately and sent a full Operating Instruction Manual with wiring diagram (in English), together with details of the difference ( a 4-105 can handle gel batteries).


Is there a switch? Also does it have a solar charge controller? If you have an electronic copy of the manual, I'd love a copy.


----------



## Jezport

hairydog said:


> Bobfiggis said:
> 
> 
> 
> I fully endorse the positive comments on Schaudt.
> 
> The m/h manual showed a different Elektroblock (104) from the one actuallly fitted (4-105) so I emailed them to check the difference. They replied immediately and sent a full Operating Instruction Manual with wiring diagram (in English), together with details of the difference ( a 4-105 can handle gel batteries).
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a switch? Also does it have a solar charge controller? If you have an electronic copy of the manual, I'd love a copy.
Click to expand...

There will be a switch, its a smalll slide switch. The EBLs o not have a solar regulator, you have to plug one in to it.


----------



## chereemitch

i have a ebl 226 and the red battery light stays on for the leisure battery when i press the battery the the red light flashes below the question mark the bloke who has the ebl 226 but no longer has the motorhome do you want to sell it 07505234812


----------



## kenp

*Schaudt EBL226 & LT500*



HTML:


i have a ebl 226 and the red battery light stays on for the leisure battery when i press the battery the the red light flashes below the question mark

I have the same problem after changing the Leisure battery that chereemitch Had. I have the Schaudt EBL226 and then the display unit is an LT500. As soon as I switch on the habitation electrics on the LT500 the red light for the habitation battery comes on. When I then press the switch to check the leisure battery voltage the voltage display works but the red light "question mark" illuminates. If I press to check the Engine battery the display works, the "question mark" goes out but the habitation battery red light remains on.

Any advice would be welcome.

Kenp


----------

